
Why I rejected my manager - lifeeethings
https://medium.com/personal-growth/why-i-rejected-my-manager-b2273e354462
======
cottonseed
> I find it incredibly difficult to stand behind a manager who does not
> believe they are responsible for their team’s successes and failures.

They're responsible for the failures. The team is responsible for the
successes.

~~~
Jesus_Jones
I'll grant you that is somewhat true. The manager should get the hell out of
the way and help his team be successful. That's the goal. Also, figure out the
needs of your team members. Maybe one of them is a little too sensitive about
code review comments. Or doesn't make accurate estimates of their work. Help
them to address these issues so they can be more productive and more
successful. Similarly, figure out what your boss needs from your team, and
work to deliver that. Being a manager ain't so hard, unlike grammEr.

------
wolco
I'm sorry but leaving a company because your manager doesn't know what you are
working is the last reason I would leave. Even better if no one knows what you
do, bonus points for turning it into a telecommute position. Up the ante and
get a second full time telecommute job.

------
fred_is_fred
"People leave managers not companies".

I actually beg to differ. The three times I've willingly left a company were
some of the best managers I had, but the company had made a bad decision or I
wanted to go do something new.

~~~
pixie_
When people say a phrase like that it implies that it happens often, not that
people don’t leave for other reasons.

